# Fisherman's Corner Restaurant, Perdido Key



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

My partner Willie Brown (retired Tugboat Captain), owner of Fisherman's Corner Restaurant in Perdido Key invites you to come and have a special Valentine's dinner. Reservation is recommended. Call 850-791-6914 for reservations. Don't leave a message, but actually talk a person to reserve a table. Willie Brown, owner sent his nephew Andy Brown, executive chef to Le Cordon Blue school to train under Wolfgang Puck for 2 years. Willie said it is his nephew majic that makes Fisherman's Corner a *FIVE STAR* restaurant. You will be amazed!!!!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I have eaten there 3 times and the food is very good -- especially if you order the seafood special. They have a good wine list and full service bar. Would like to see them get a 'nicer' venue like Cobalt to make it a truly special place to go eat.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

One of my favorite get away places. Ultralite told me about this place years ago and Marie and I still go there 4 or 5 times a summer. Good food, good service and great atmosphere if into the layed back life.


----------



## bamayaking (Mar 28, 2011)

We have eaten there when in the area. Really liked it!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Food is great! We eat there once a month.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

TeaSea said:


> Would like to see them get a 'nicer' venue like Cobalt to make it a truly special place to go eat.


Who cares what it looks like! I just want good food. If you want Cobalts then go to Cobalts. Increase the overhead, then you pay more


----------

